# ??? RN Fleet Tenders ???



## DCClancy (Aug 7, 2008)

info on the Fleet Tenders. I am also looking for more info. ?Are they as good as all the glowing reports? What , if any, are the negitives? Is the Merlees/Blackstone engine the one to keep and rebuild if ????What do you think ???


----------

